# Understanding breeding and genetics



## Hypercane (Aug 22, 2017)

I've been watching H. Lee Robinson from American Sentinel K9, LLC videos, and I must say.. very, very educational. I love the way he explains it so it is easily understood how breeding works, and most importantly, choosing the correct bloodlines that work.

I am not going to post his link, but if you go to YouTube 
*"Outcrossing, linebreeding, & Inbreeding: Basics Part 1 (RC/COR not to be confused with COI)".. it will bring you to his videos. *
Also, H. Lee Robinson has a Masters in Animal Sciences, biology/genetics professor, & K9 breeder. So, he just isn't some breeder giving an opinion


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendation, Kathleen. Ill check it out when I get some time.

Joe


----------

